# Salted Shrimp



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

What do you all think of salted shrimp? I know the salt dehydrates it, but does the salt also suck out the juice which contains alot of the scent??


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

haven't tried salted shrimp or any frozen bait or any salted bait, so i can't give you an advise on it.

*can't you get a fresh shrimp?*


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Shrimp*

Don't know where to get fresh shrimp unless it's live.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

then get the live shrimp? you have any problems with live?


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

by way of trying to answer your question, I have bottom fished this season with salted shrimp and it works as well as unsalted "fresh" dead shrimp on the normal bottom feeders... I caught croaker, whiting, small blues, trout, even a few small reds. On one croaker trip up in the Ches. bay it worked when nothing else was working... we caught 1 1/2 to 2 lb croaker.

Live shrimp are way better and way more expensive but that was not the question.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

patindaytona said:


> Don't know where to get fresh shrimp unless it's live.


I wish I had your dilema ...


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Salted*

That's why I don't normally use live..because it's more expensive than peeled and salted.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

The salted shrimp will stay on the hook better.

My experience has been that the salted shrimp works just as well.

BTW, we are talking about large gulf shrimp and not grass shrimp, right?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

patindaytona said:


> Don't know where to get fresh shrimp unless it's live.


Pat, you can get all the shrimp you will ever need right in the seafood section of your nearest Wal-mart. The 2 pound bags of 60 count shrimp are about 8 bucks and you have no heads to throw away...ALL BAIT.

Salt a bag and use a bag fresh. I seriously doubt that you'll be able to tell a difference in what gets bit.

DO NOT listen to any of the crap you'll hear about shrimp having to be "local" or "never frozen"...It's complete Bulls Hit...

The fish don't have a clue, or care, where the shrimp came from, as long as it doesn't stink.

Simply put, if it's good enough for you to eat, then fish will gladly eat it.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Shrimp*

Thanks Railroader. In fact, I had already bought some about an hour ago at Walmart
That's where I got some last time also and salted them.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

You can try Gulp Shrimp too


----------



## powerburn (Jun 26, 2007)

i like shrimp to much, screw the fish, ill eat all the shrimp before it ever gets to the fishing.


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

I agree with RR, I have had better luck with shrimp that I buy at my local supermarket than I do at the local pier tackle shop. I use Kosher salt on my shrimp and that toughens them up for hook.

Just my 2 cents

Good Luck & Tight lines

TM62:beer:


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I tried the salted shrimp last year after surffish and RR recommended it. Like them i used both fresh dead and salted for a few months on trips to test and there was no difference. It's even better than fresh because it stays on the hook. Then again if you're goign to for pickier eaters like bigger snappers, big reds and trout; live is the way to go.


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Where can I find detailed instructions to do this?


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

*instructions*

http://saltfishing.about.com/cs/baitsandlures/ht/jigtips.htm

for that page, I used a tupperware container, or one of those new "disposable" tupperware deals. It also says cut into pieces 1/2" in diameter... note the article is for making jig tips. I just cut my shrimp into some halves, some thirds, some whole so I have a variety of sizes. You can also, of course, cut the shrimp after it is salted.

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/saltwater/fishing/article/0,12746,187148,00.html

http://www.acfishing.com/sub/articles/captray.html

brining baits


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

patindaytona said:


> That's why I don't normally use live..because it's more expensive than peeled and salted.


Maybe that is why my salted shrimp did not work well. I did not peel them when I salted them.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

oh yeah... peel those babies

just like they skin the pig before they salt the ham 

oh, and i have tried this with squid too. A tad smellier than shrimp. I removed the jello and the plastic from the squid (removed the head too but it was still a savings over tossing it all at the end of the day). Just salted the tubes.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I've fished with salted shrimp for nearly 40 years. It's what my Mom and Dad did for Lord knows how many years before I was born.
It stays on the hook better. In "side by side" tests with several of my friends I catch more fish and lose less bait.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

patindaytona said:


> Don't know where to get fresh shrimp unless it's live.


Can't get any fresher than that my friend.


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

So what's your standard mix for salt and soda? I even found someone who uses Borax?

I'm doing some now with 2-1 salt and soda.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

*Before I smell up my wifeys fridge,*

.. I need to ask this. 

Should the salted shrimp be covered in the fridge or left to "air out"?


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

*and another question....*

Google produced this common recipe. Seems a little light on the salt. Is 1 pound enough?

* 2 pounds of fresh shrimp
* one pound of table salt
* 1 plastic quart mayo jar


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

1 lb salt might be enough. but I would get a 5lb box and then not worry how much you use.

I put mine in the fridge to cure... but I bet it works left out to. why not try both and see.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

I purchase a box of Kosher salt and a couple of pounds of fresh dead shrimp. I put a layer of salt then a layer of shrimp. I was able to fill a large 10"x7" plastic container. I had it in my garage and it held up fine.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

hamlet said:


> 1 lb salt might be enough. but I would get a 5lb box and then not worry how much you use.
> 
> I put mine in the fridge to cure... but I bet it works left out to. why not try both and see.


Let me clarify my question ( like I shudda done in the first place). When I put the salted shrimp in the fridge do I cover it or do I leave the cover off?


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

Going to try this if I can get some shrimp netted this week.How long does it take for them to toughen up a little?
Jake


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

bjake said:


> Going to try this if I can get some shrimp netted this week.How long does it take for them to toughen up a little?
> Jake


Not long ... You can probably see a difference in an hour so if you mix it up an hour before you leave you will be set.


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

hengstthomas said:


> Not long ... You can probably see a difference in an hour so if you mix it up an hour before you leave you will be set.


Thanks,
Good to here is works so fast.Catch shrimp,peel shrimp,salt shrimp and it will be better by the time you get to a good hole.
Jake


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

*Curing salted shrimp*

Old thread, I know, but what the heck...It only takes a few hours to toughen them up. What I do is stick them in the fridge...covered, but only to keep the scent contained...for 2-3 days, after that they don't need refrigeration, but ideally you won't be keeping it very long (i.e. you'll need more bait). Also, don't skimp on the salt, it's cheap. If the salt gets dripping wet, you probably didn't use enough, just add more. Like any other bait, it depends on the day...but it's nice and cheap to have it in the mix. Tight lines!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

patindaytona said:


> What do you all think of salted shrimp? I know the salt dehydrates it, but does the salt also suck out the juice which contains alot of the scent??



I like mine grilled in butter and garlic


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Shrimp from the grocery is more than likely freshwater shrimp, and they dont hold a candle to the shrimp caught fresh out of the waters you are fishing. The fish can tell a difference that is a FACT! Personally I would never ever salt my shrimp and would only use shrimp from the grocery as a last resort.


----------



## TROPHYman (Apr 16, 2009)

I use Publix fresh shrimp, usually $5.99 a pound, peel and put in plastic container salted heavily with ROCK SALT, after they have sit overnite in fridge drain liquid...usually only have to do this once.....shake freely and add more salt......I rotate my containers. I do the same with my clams.....mainly cause it toughens all the baits which in result hold better.....shrimp don't smell .......but if you have clams long enough WHEW !!!:fishing:


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

peeled shrimp and cut mullet salted for at least a couple hours so the salt can "strike" (toughten it up) and keeps it form souring! works real good spring and fall when the fish are bunched up and running the beach.The weather is cooler so you don't have to ice it.I always heard to use salt that was non-iodized! sure seems to work for me as I have used both.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Wallmart 2lbs headless. 7.99$
and there not deturded or peeled..
Thaw em out dry on paper towels.. layer about 1/2 inch thick Kosher salt
layer of shrimp not touching. layer of salt, layer of shrimp.. so on and so forth keep refrigerated up to 2 weeks.. tough as rubber works great! 
i cut mine into bite sized pieces all sorts of sizes.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Eaglesfanguy so will they stay good longer than two weeks?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I've been using the previously frozen fresh water shrimp from WalMart. Back in the seafood section right off the ice. I usually get 1/4 to 1/2 pound. Just enough for one outing. I don't salt it. Chesapeake Bay fish have always appreciated that less salty morsel. I haven't used bait shop frozen or grocery store bagged frozen. Just the ones on ice at WalMart. I never bring home any leftovers. If it gets tight out there, I'll cut each shrimp into 5 pieces. Depends on how many guests the fish bring along as dinner companions. 

And yep....non-iodized salt is my preference when salting mussels, squid, etc... However, this is just my opinion.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

a little salt, on even the freshest shkrimps that you're using for bait goes a long way in keepin em hook ready past an afternoon. That's a fact!


----------



## dnice (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info!

I'm on my first batch of salted shrimp, got them fresh (not frozen) from the local grocer for about $4/lbs the other day and followed the info here. So far so good, haven't caught anything on them yet, but then again, I haven't caught anything on anything else either 

I usually use a throw net to get mullet and pogies and I only keep what I use, but now I think I'll try keeping some and salting them as well. cut bait is cut bait... I really don't think the fish mind. 

It's nice to be able to pick up and go fishing without worrying about bait first.


----------



## boogieman (Jul 18, 2005)

i know this is about salting shrimp,but has anyone tried salting other baits like sand fleas or fiddler crabs for sheephead. just wondering cause sometimes might not be able to get bait when needed.


----------

